# Easy way to unstick a stuck ring?



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

Is there an easier way to unstick a stuck ring on a 2 cycle engine than disassembling the engine? I just did this to a Poulan BVM200VS leaf blower that wouldn't start and I couldn't get over 60 lbs. of compression, Now it's starting in 2 pulls. Not sure if I had to do all that I did? I did find some scoring on both the piston and the cylinder.. I used a fine steel wool pad on both of them. I soaked the piston and ring in gasoline and then carefully removed and cleaned the ring with steel wool. I'm happy with the outcome...just wondering if there is a quicker or easier way that anyone uses. Is using steel wool on minor scoring a good idea...or am I removing a coating that I shouldn't?

Spit


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have had some success using Sea Foam Deep Creep. 

You can spray it in the cylinder and piston through the exhaust port or spark plug hole, and let it soak over night. It will usually soften up the carbon and oil deposits and many times the ring will free up. 

I usually spray some brake parts cleaner and use compressed air to clean it up before attempting to start and run.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have used Marvel Mystery Oil with success.


----------



## maxwell (Oct 14, 2010)

one of the best penetrating oil solutions out there is:

50/50 solution of auto transmission fluid and acetone.

mix and fill cylinder replace plug and let set over night.

be careful and pour it out 

then a few shots of oil and to relube sides of cylinder.

if this does not work, then you have to take it apart as you did with the other motor.

good luck

note to file: this solution is very flammable.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

To any reading this, the solution works well but that much acetone will swell rubber seals into unuseability, you don't want to be trying to start the unit shortly after using that stuff. 

Acetone 'ruins' rubber parts but if you stick them in a corner and let them air dry to degas the acetone (VOC) out of the rubber they will be good parts again in 3-4 days.


----------

